# Misty mountain hop.



## FlyingNatural (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys,
This is my garden.It is in a very remote location on a mountain baldspot.It is treacherous and only the most elite of guerilla growers would scale this with the supplies I bring  I started 20. 2 died,one was eaten partially by a deer but now has two main stalks and a 2" "original" stalk. I have 3 confirmed ladies at this point and the rest have yet to fully tell me the truth. I started mid april, they are all about 3' 1/2 - 4' tall. NL,WW,Crystal.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice stealth grow. Looks like there all in pots i guess because of the rocks. Good luck slim.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 15, 2008)

looks stealthy indeed....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice and I see those's buckets there in..


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

you guerrilla guys are the best! must be a challenge in every way.  well, so far so great...heres luck to ya!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 17, 2008)

thanx for all the kind words, it makes me happy the experienced compliment my novice hand  I will be updating after each visit from now on. I put them all in pots due to the rock issues like longtimegrower mentioned. I have to hike 2 miles in and gp up about 1/3 of a mile with soil water and nutes.However,I am in great shape for the shape i'm in  I have a friend giving me "toejam" clones soon, that visit should prove to be fun.
Stay cool....


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 26, 2008)

hey guys, an update on the hop  I went on vacation for a week.While on vacation,5hrs from home, it rained everyday.I figured all was well on the front. I started 20 plants,18 were females (I engineered my on fem seeds).When I returned I found all the creek beds dry....It did'nt rain while I was gone.I now am tending 7 girls 5 of which are stong and 2 will produce a minimal amount.I did'nt expect to get so many females from my seeds,I was hoping for at least five girls out of 20,so I am still happy  Here are a couple of my girls that are left...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28346 
here is a link with pics of my plants after I came back from vacation.I was having a problem with uploading the pics I already posted


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is an update on my grow.The "mohicans" have recovered from the dry spell quite well:hubba: . Seeing old hippies tales of woes:stoned:  make my problems seem minute (which it was). here are some nice pics of my big widow,crystals and NL.:farm:  The pics are in that order,more or less....Enjoy and stay safe


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoa Turbo, nice rebound.:hubba: ...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 28, 2008)

The widows are budding up nice, the NL are acting just like they were indoors (slow flower progression) I know they will take off  and the crystals showed me their panties and seem to be prude now


----------



## bznuts (Jul 28, 2008)

they seem to be developing quite nicely.

yea those hikes can become brutal at times, although every year it seems to be more then worth it..  

packing in the materials for the ladies can be a task to say the least. 

man, the work we put into our little princesses... if they only knew...

:watchplant: :fid: :watchplant: :fid:


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good man. Out of the NL,WW and Crystal. Which do you like the best?

I was thinking of taking a good hike out in the woods in my area for next year. I think I'll start walking around a bit in the next couple of weeks. Take a trip every other day or so and just check the scenery out.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 29, 2008)

Well my last attempt at growing widow turned out all male,it was an indoor grow  the NL are great plants,very easy to grow.My wife reports (I can't smoke pee pee tested on the regular) that the NL is great for her migranes and to relax at the end of the day.The crystal is a new endeavor  thanx for  looking


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey,
An update: Dry again  it seems that the weather man makes promises like a drunken stepdad. I went up after a nice downpour yesterday and found that even after that, they were still pretty dry down below (as per my water/PH gauge). Luckily I had a reserve water source through a rain collection reservoir, which will prove to hold them over till I get up there with my 15 gal haul. I took a plant that is in a 5gal pot (with a previously cut off bottom) and placed it into a black garbage bag filled with a nice bloom-soil mix I prepared. You can see what I mean in one of the pics. This is a cool way to transplant without shocking. The deer have been going to town on everyones flowers & veggies around here. I was concerned about the girls however, early on I ran fishing line around the perimeter about thigh high and have not had a problem.You can see in the picks a very short plant growing like a "V".That plant was topped by bambi and made a remarkable comeback as a double stalked plant  They are all budding nice and I hope all goes well throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good Fly.. Sweet covert grow... Nice & healthy plants..


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 3, 2008)

man those look nice. im lazy i ride a four wheeler to my outdoor grow with everything i need in a big cooler tied to the back. i walk the last little bit to avoid leaving trails. good luck and stay safe


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanx alot KG & slowmo, if I had the luxury of driving in I would. I have to use ropes in some spots to get up there.Yesterday I felt like Ray Liotta in Goodfellas (the helicopter part).I saw a couple of helicopter flying about, I thought they were on to me. I was hiding in the bushes like a scared kid waiting to fight after school  But they were black hawk heli's from a nearby army base drilling about 9000' up


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 3, 2008)

good movie. been there before, thats a bad feeling


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

That sucks when it happens... Feeling your going to get busted...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
I went to my sky high mountain plot w/my lil sis. While we were poking around,I found a male that I yanked and threw to the side.He was growing and loving life!!! It is quite amazing how much punishment the sweet leaf can take. I may let him grow for a pollen specimen.The first two pics are of him. There are a couple of the veiw I enjoy when I get there
Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good Fly..


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

wow i really like you pics and your plants are looking really good


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys,
I hope you are all well. I went to my patch today to check up on the ladies.It has been raining in the mornings alot these past few weeks, so my laborous trips have been fewer  I found my girls L O V I N life  "Miss Widow" (my most precious of the group) has heavy crystalized,purple buds coming in  they all smell so good. She has far surpassed the others by way of flowering. However, the others are no to shabby themselves,full of juicy white hairs.I noticed an army of beautiful daddy long-legs all over my plants,which is better then bug spray.They eat many harmful vectors and can live rent free till harvest time :hubba: (I am no slum lord) I am leaving these pics of my girls,and their new buddies.Look close you'll see "long legs".
Stay cooool


----------



## HMAN (Aug 14, 2008)

NICE NICE NICE!!!!! I'm jealous........... jk, you got a nice grow goin...... looks like your doing everything right. Keep up the good grow!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 19, 2008)

Went up today with 8 gals to find very thirsty girls awaitin':holysheep: . I ended up giving them the water I brought with nutes in them,then ran down to a nearby waterfall to refill to top the girls off.I thought they would be good until at least weds with all the rain we have been having out my way. it's a good thing I checked,they are still beautiful


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey,
I hope all is well. I have been so busy,my girls were thirsty again. I got up there today,a couple were droopy but I hit them up with H2O and the girls sprung back in a few hours.I found a nice waterfall hidden in the forest that is only a 3 mile horizontal hike from my spot,so things have become a little easier to manage as far as water goes,frequency is my problem....Momma widow has severely large buds for this time of year  Enjoy the pics


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

beeeeeautifull 'natch'.. you have an eye for photography...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2008)

The Girls are looking Great!  Hold that paranoia in check and lets see some more pics.  They got to be budding good by now.  Your plants look about the same as mine did on Aug. 3.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys thanx for the kind words,it means alot coming from veterans such as yourselves.I am doing a follow up visit today to make sure they took well to yesterdays watering.I will take more pics tcbud  STAY COOL


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2008)

I was up at the tippy today. The girls look great  I have a couple of little ones that I thought were not gonna make it.I thought they were gonna die,but they sprung back.They are like my "redheaded step kids"  One I actually puuled out of the pot and threw into the brush to die,only for me to rediscover a budding beauty:holysheep: .I first thought it was a hermie,but time proved me wrong  I am gonna add pics of the step kids,they are the last pics in line  Stay cool, stay safe..


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 30, 2008)

before, after, and in between.:hubba: I forgot to add the first pic yesterday and decided to throw in a couple of misc. pics.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 7, 2008)

I was up top yesterday during a tropical storm to check on the girls.They were soaking it up  I took a ripe bud off the bottom for my wife to sample.I am including some close ups of some of the colas.I noticed some spider mites on one of my bigger plants and gave her a spray with some neem,under the effected leaves.I could'nt notice during the rain wether it was effective or not,I will be going back up today thats to mother nature I won't be carrying the 10 gals of wter I usually bring  Stay cool :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 7, 2008)

great looking girlz flyingnatural.:hubba:  . i'm sure you told us once, but i got crs syndrome , and i'm high on my w. widow , what nutes' are you using?  mother nature sure is generous this season. ...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 7, 2008)

I am using not too much as far as nutes go.I have transplanted prior to flowering and most of what my girls are using is in the soil.I put some bone meal,high phosphorus bat guano and a little wood ash.Along with my basic worm castings,sunmix,and my own myco mix from mushroom substrate.On top of that I give them tiger bloom,and some jacks 10/30/20.The jacks is under recomended dosage,@ 1/3 of what they suggest.The tigerbloom is exactly as the bottle says.They are fed every two weeks with those nutes and I have started them on my own "High P molasses tea"  I have them growing near some territorial ant colonies which I feed grape jelly on the lower leaves.Any other bug that comes on my plants are considered a risk and are terminated by the ants.This behavior has summoned daddy long legs who seem to have an all out war with the ants  I think most bugs are looking down on my girls like they are the "five points", and fancy the near by shrubbery rather then venture into gangland
I was back up today after the trop storm and three of my girls took a tumble   I re-seated them and gave them a once over,some dirty buds and a couple of broken lower branches but other then that they look wonderful as usual.I still feel bad for them though,like I should have been there  I'm gonna give those broken limbs a few days,if they wilt my wife will have an early taste  Stay safe,enjoy the pics


----------



## IRISH (Sep 7, 2008)

oh yeah, pot porn.:hubba:  ... thanks flying natural. we had quite a bit of rain and wind around here past few days too. an old tree limb fell in a forest, and no one around to hear or see it, did the ants rejoice?  ...
j/k. all looking real nice man, real nice...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey thanx banjo,The ants are my buddies and they are holding down the bud fortress  I am glad you can use this natural medication for your condition.I grow for my wife,she suffers from bad arthritis and migraines.I cannot indulge due to job restrictions (randoms).Lets hope through our efforts on the frontline,like the ants,we will prevail victorious stay cool  We shall overgrow the Govt.


----------



## Tater (Sep 7, 2008)

Whoa dude thats pretty good of you.  She's a lucky lady, way to take pride in what you do you got some nice plants there.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2008)

*The ladies look beautiful FN. :aok: *


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I may have to enter the bud O' the month contest,for my ladies are filling out nicely, as they peak out of control  I went up this morning,but I forgot my camera. I will make a special trip later this eve before the sun goes out..stay cool


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2008)

Always enjoy your pics.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys,
I went back up today.I was up earlier in the day,I had to retreat due to an impending storm.I came back late this afternoon to find some of my girls had been toppled again with numerous broken branches  I repaired them as best I could with what I had (fishing line). I then secured them much better with some large boulders.I did'nt realize how top heavy those enormous buds made my girls,since they are in very large pots.At least if the bud on the branches don't spring back,they are almost done and can se used successfully  I am including some pics,plus the *** of the stormfront that assaulted my hoes Stay cool everybody


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2008)

:ignore: Hey,
After the misfortunate event yesterday,I went back and wrapped the damaged limbs up good.I used some rooting hormone and wet shredded t-shirt.They looked healthy except for one small branch on the bottom,which I harvested and trimmed.My wife tested out a nice sample today that I cut about a week ago.She gave two green thumbs WAY UP:hubba: I have a couple pics today,nothing spectacular due to a whirly bird being a pest above.The first pic is the whirly bird in the distance after it left the area (look close,little black dot in the clouds. STAY GREEEN:ignore:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 18, 2008)

:watchplant: I was up the other day to discover the beginings of a major mold problem.Last week my plants endured heavy wind and rain.They were toppled over and were allowed to sit on their sides until I returned (a couple of days).The time they were down allowed for dark moist conditions thus spawning the spores that were attached It is still quite windy up top,and I have secured the last of the mohicans.The buds I harvested are heavily crystalized,but they could have gone longer.I have harvested three of my largest plants.My quick decision to clip and dry was a wise one.I may have only lost about a 1/4 oz to the mold.I was spraying with a fungicide,but this proves that sone life forms are to tough to beat.Had I decided to go back later it would have been a disaster:hubba: I will take some pics of the harvest,and my remaining plants at another time.It is getting chilly around here so I will be making moves more frequently until the end of days for my ladies Stay cool,and watch your buds.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is what some of what I got,what I could fit in the photo anyway:hubba:I had a staggered harvest due to mold threats,frost warnings & helis.So I still have some hanging and in bags curing. I did'nt weigh what I have dried yet.I did weigh the hash,I got just under an ounce of hash.I still have alot of iso-hash to make,nothing goes to waste  I don't use bubble bags to make the hash,I have another method.My method allows for the capture of the full trichome leaving the broken stalks and heads in the water,I then take that water,put it onto the stove and make hash butter.My method works great,I refuse to pay 250$ bucks for a nylon bag with screen at the bottom My wife likes the butter on corn muffins  Stay cool


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

Great harvest!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 2, 2008)

Wooooohhhhhoooooooooo "...peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time...."


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 2, 2008)

that is a bizzzzunch of hash. dammitman! congrats on the grow.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments and support throughout this past season  and to whoever posts after this post  you are a great inspiration stay safe 
PS- this was all done for my wife only,this crop will last her a long time.I sell nothing and usually give it away,or trade.This is how it should be.To me,it is just another back yard commodity  Arresting responsible marijuana users is a waste of our money...


----------



## SFC (Oct 3, 2008)

I only hope the stuff you have in Jars already is dried down enough. If the stem won't snap on its own it ain't ready.  Nice harvest mang.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 3, 2008)

SFC said:
			
		

> I only hope the stuff you have in Jars already is dried down enough. If the stem won't snap on its own it ain't ready. Nice harvest mang.


 
The stuff in the jar is being cured properly. Don't let the the freshly chopped stuff on table throw you off  I harvested some early strains and have a superb curing method,which allows for a smooth slow burn The rest in the tupperware is also being cured to my specs.The tupperware contains WW and the jars have NL.The hash is a mix between the two.I have seeded arjans haze buds(a gift from my lil sis) chrystal,NL,WW now hanging up.. The AJ haze was grown indoors,and flowered 14 weeks it is so sticky it seems to be dipped in honey. I wish I could smoke some


----------



## IRISH (Oct 3, 2008)

hello FN. been a good thread, and a great grow. thank you for sharing it with us all. look toward seeing more from you in the future. i'm tokin' on some ww i recently harvested. it is a fave. i'm sure the wife will enjoy. bb...


----------

